# Some said they LOVE COFFEE.. well you done did it now [video]



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I have been roasting coffee for some time now, and love the taste of fresh coffee beans from different parts of the world...

I recently have been experimenting with different brewing methods, so I can get the best out of the flavor of the beans.. One method I wanted to try, but didn't have the means to do it exactly the way I wanted to... it's full immersion ... granted I have used a french press, and vac pot.. ( more on that another time ) but I managed to do it with a basic coffee maker..

I thought to share it ,, since, I am sure most of you coffee drinkers use one.. give it a try.. you can use your current coffee choice, even if it is something like MH or Folgers , I would like to know if you can tell a difference and what you think.. granted you may have to play around with the timing and amount of coffee, but I am sure once you get that down you will notice a difference (hopefully)






Thanks for watching...

PS. now I don't belong to a coffee forum (yet) but if I plan on joining one, this will be my first video that I will add to my intro.. it would be cool to have views and likes already in place 

Thanks again,

LGD

PSS... if you are on a coffee forum already... hook a brother up on the scoop 

LGD again

PSSS

check what I just found.. How cool is that!









LGDx3


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...the man loves his coffee (looks like the little ones antsy for her fix, too, LoL)! Cool vid, thanks for posting.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...makes my French-pressed Lavaza Espresso look like a cup of puke...


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Very professional L... something like Japanese tea making.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Cool setup LGD and nice vid. Use a french press right now myself because my old espresso machine gave up the ghost.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ...the man loves his coffee (looks like the little ones antsy for her fix, too, LoL)! Cool vid, thanks for posting.


Thanks, she is not quite ready  she just loves using the grinder 


e~shot said:


> Very professional L... something like Japanese tea making.


Yes that's right.. I wanted to try using one of my wife's tea kettles, but it's like japanese tabu or something to do that 



BC-Slinger said:


> Cool setup LGD and nice vid. Use a french press right now myself because my old espresso machine gave up the ghost.
> 
> Cheers
> BC-Slinger


Thanks, yeah gotta love the FP ... I also had an esspresso machine, but it really wasn't right for some of my coffee and the darkness that I roast them... That and it is expensive to replace .. You might like the moka pot.. It is "espresso like ". And can make it mean and strong... It does take a technique to get it the way you like it though

LGD


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Excellent video LGD. Interesting take on using the coffee maker.

I use a french press. We have a hand grinder for our beans... but man, what hand grinder do you have!? Very nice.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Anybody try cold brew?

A coffee shop in my hometown in Massachusetts uses this method for their coffee. It has some interesting differences in what is does for the finished brew.

The basic method;

1) ground coffee is immersed in unheated water for, they say 12-18 hrs I have done 24hrs. (I have experimented with timing)

2) the water is strained out providing a concentrate

3) The concentrate is added to hot water (or visa versa) and then prepared to preferred taste with sugar, creamer etc.

Details can be found at link below.

https://toddycafe.com/toddy-cold-brew-system


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Clever Moniker said:


> Excellent video LGD. Interesting take on using the coffee maker.
> 
> I use a french press. We have a hand grinder for our beans... but man, what hand grinder do you have!? Very nice.


Thanks, it is a cool little grinder. I can't tell the make, it's made in Japan , and my wife won it at a coffee shop we went to there



Rayshot said:


> Anybody try cold brew?
> 
> A coffee shop in my hometown in Massachusetts uses this method for their coffee. It has some interesting differences in what is does for the finished brew.
> 
> ...


Interesting,I have always contemplated trying it, I was thinking it would speed up my hot coffee making time during the week. Have you used the concentrate for more than a few days, and if so have you noticed a difference in the taste from day to day?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent video LGD. Interesting take on using the coffee maker.
> ...


Since the concentrate is put in the refrigerator with a tight seal on the glass container, I haven't been able to detect a change. The only to way to tell, would be to be at the end of a cold brew batch and make a new one and do a taste test.

I found the coffee quite good tasting and that was with a nothing special preground coffee.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, Ray.. If one needs to test it to compare, that would indicate that the change isn't noticeable ( well that and you saying you couldn't tell  )

I will have to give it a whirl

LGD


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Nothing like, a freshly ground cup of single origin fair trade coffee! 2-3 times a day...forever


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I really like the cold brew from my toddy. LGD if you want to try it on the cheap there are several sites for making cold brew coffee. I have used the one using 2 plastic cups from a fast food place and it worked fine. For your home roasting what do you use? I have tried a stir popcorn maker and an air popper.. That grinder looks real nice. I use a Camino coffee grinder at this time. I forgot to mention that a French press can also be used for cold brew coffee. Really good pour over coffee filter made by Kone.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

orcrender said:


> I really like the cold brew from my toddy. LGD if you want to try it on the cheap there are several sites for making cold brew coffee. I have used the one using 2 plastic cups from a fast food place and it worked fine. For your home roasting what do you use? I have tried a stir popcorn maker and an air popper.. That grinder looks real nice. I use a Camino coffee grinder at this time. I forgot to mention that a French press can also be used for cold brew coffee. Really good pour over coffee filter made by Kone.


I am already in the process of thinking how I'm going to set up a cold brew without buying the toddy.. But this might wait until later since I only have time to roast small batches once a week. As far as roasting, I started out with a stovetop popcorn popper, but it wasn't very fun to clean up... I used an electric popcorn popper for awhile but the batch size didn't satisfy my wife and my coffee needs... Now my loving baby is the behmor 1600... The best home drum roaster in the WORLD ... The next upgrade in the distant future is a fluid bed roaster that is quasi commercial... However that is out of my budget for the time being..

That's one mean looking grinder... And live how it looks like it fits a mason jar...

I have a couple things coming that might be a handy EDC Package.. More on that when it comes in 

LGD


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Here is the link to the for cheap cold brew.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

This stuff is great to add to restaurant coffee or to use to make coffee.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Too_Much_Coffee_Man.jpg


Never


----------



## jackate (Oct 17, 2013)

Great video, I need to step up my coffee brewing after seeing that! currently I am just using the dunkin dunuts brand in a regular coffee maker. Very nice.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Ready for travel/ camping/ and slingshooting

What I am bringing with me to ECST next year









Aeropress coffee maker
Hario Slim grinder

And individually weighed coffee packaged in mini cups

LGD


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> Ready for travel/ camping/ and slingshooting
> 
> What I am bringing with me to ECST next year
> 
> ...


Cool.

That's right. You are residing in the US. Much more manageable to get to the ECST.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

lightgeoduck said:


> Ready for travel/ camping/ and slingshooting
> 
> What I am bringing with me to ECST next year
> 
> ...


We have that EXACT grinder and we LOVE it!


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

I LOVE my Aeropress...great setup...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I appreciate all this but at the rate I drink coffee any of this would be too expensive and time consuming. My whole life would be consumed with the making and drinking of coffee I do like a really good cup o' java though I like a shot of esspresso in my duncan donuts coffee I like a cup of esspresso I like coffee syrup on my coffee ice cream too see ya I'm'a make a cup of coffee now (*pant pant*) I also like coffee brandy or a shot of strong whiskey in my coffee and i really dig coffee ice cream sodas and coffee milk shakes which i can't drink now cuz i'm on a diet. (*pant, pant*) coffee's ready now bye. :looney:


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Here is a new mug you may want to take to work with you. It is a french press and coffee storage combined. Just need the hot water.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Anyone watched this yet?


----------

